# What to Expect- 10-18 months



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

I feel like there are a lot of discussions on this board for the early puppy months, but nothing for those in-between months when you think they're outgrowing their puppy antics, then they start misbehaving again.

Between 10 months and 18 months ( so until they're almost two), what are the major changes? 

Any behavioral changes? Body changes? Moods?

Any major milestone's we should look forward to around this age? ;D


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

From what I have read on here is those are considered the teen years. As a typical teenage they try and test their limits and sometimes you have to retrain them and let them know you are still the boss... I am sure other more experienced members will have more input on this subject


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Definitely expect some misbehaving. I remember when Ruby was almost 2 on one occasion we were going over some basic commands (sit, stay, etc) and it took me like 20 minutes to get her to sit! Hah. They definitely try to test their limits. She also went on potty protest, where she would constantly ask to go outside but just goof around instead of going pee. One day she went 14 hours before finally peeing. Little booger.

I'd actually say that while she has always been a relatively well behaved dog, her overall obedience has improved most from ages 2-3. She's a lot calmer now and is better behaved on the day-to-day in our home AND isn't as batty excited when she meets new people and dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can always spot the teenage stage by seeing behavior that you thought had long passed. They try to see just how much they can get away with, and sometimes just how far they can push you. They have past the puppy stage, but not quite a adult yet. They have become bolder, and some decide they don't want to be friends, and play with every dog they meet. They also may start to alert you to anyone that comes near your property. As a puppy they may have looked at someone unknown at your door as their personal play toy. Now they decide they are okay, only after you let them in.

Mine have already been ecollar trained at this point, and we work running them around as many different things as possible. Joggers, bike riders, pastures with cattle, horses that don't chase dogs. They look at it as fun times (and it is) but they are learning to take direction at a distance under heavy distraction.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is 2 now and has really started to pay more attention to her commands and while relatively calm for a vizsla, she still has crazy moments and those seem to be calmer than they were. She also doesn't yank her leash any more and stays closer to me. Generally just a wonderful girl.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rebellion - Resistance - Retrain You ( that is what the TEEN thinks ) just go back 2 basics - if you got them right - this all passes if you are consistent !!!!!!


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

We actually just signed up for advanced family canine classes this August to work on recall, voice commands, and general obedience. She's been a lot better lately with the growling issue that we had talked about in this forum before. We've been working on the underlying issues and having some luck. She gets spayed tomorrow so some of this behavior may change after!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I chuckle when we put human psychological terms on Vislak. They aren't 'Rebellious' (which indicates a purposeful disregard for you), but rather, its' biological: Puberty! Those hormones affect them the same way they do us..remember?...they're a real distraction. And as we all know, when we're distracted we're not always as mindful as we should be. Gentle (but clear and unambiguously assertive) reminders usually work if the teenager in question has been properly trained to that point.

Physically, they tend to fill out and square up: The chest drops and springs, and you see real muscle development. Towards the end of puberty (~2 years), they tend to settle down.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gin - TKY - your reply did make me smile - human psyhological terms - hormones affect them them the same way they do us - can not have it both ways - my reply was about dogs - also post about humans - grow up - get a grip - these our pups - I never did CHUCKLE - when I post a reply !!!!!!!!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

R said:


> Gin - TKY - your reply did make me smile - human psyhological terms - hormones affect them them the same way they do us - can not have it both ways - my reply was about dogs - also post about humans - grow up - get a grip - these our pups - I never did CHUCKLE - when I post a reply !!!!!!!!


Perhaps all that laughter prevented your realization that the hormones in question result in behavioral changes totally unrelated to conscious motivation on their part?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gin - TKY again - I just smiled - if I post LOL - that includes ME @ myself !!!!!!!! after 45 yrs with 1-2 V's in my life - just posted what my pups DO !!! answered the OP - right or wrong - I just build a house 1 brick at a time - if it falls down - start again - 1 brick at a time - that is how I train - you just missed my POINT !!!!!! keep posting - yet 2 get 2 old 2 LEARN - just like my pups !!!!!!


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

I love how we can all emphasize about hormonal pups going through puberty. Vizsla's are really just like humans! I don't think people without Vizsla's understand how human like their behavior really is!


----------

